
Think about Equity - janvdberg
http://foundersatwork.posthaven.com/think-about-equity
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Simple and probably obvious to many but I was quite old until I learned this.
Depending on who your parents are, many kids have no clue this is even
possible, getting a job and a salary is the only thing they know (and I knew
growing up) so it is important to tell your kids about this sort of thing,
I've told my oldest already and he's 3.

------
bsiemon
If you grew up true middle income or poor in the US it is extremely hard to
value equity as an adult. Then, if you manage join a company that offers
equity, it can be a mental struggle to buy your options even though you have
plenty of cash on hand.

